# Another reason not to use topicals



## curls (Jul 1, 2012)

I read this awhile back and thought it might be a good read for trt guys

http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/114/1/282.full


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 1, 2012)

Waooo thnx for share this bro, I was on Androgel and no way I will get back into this shit.


----------



## HH (Jul 1, 2012)

Very interesting find


----------



## amore169 (Jul 1, 2012)

I also used Androgel and it was a freaking mess all the time, I had to use it twice a day (per doctors orders).


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 1, 2012)

I used Androgel and testims in the past -- the only test that is safe for a female to run IMO.


----------

